# Show Me Your Themed Tanks!



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

How many of you betta keepers enjoy building themed tanks? I've had the themed-tank-bug ever since I set up my guy in an Asia landscape. Today I helped the boyfriend's little sister move her first betta to a pink-tropical-paradise. Super cute! How do you decorate your tanks, and what would you call its theme? What is your dream aquarium theme? I found a bunch of Harry Potter aquarium products on Amazon tonight, and that's my goal for my next tank!

Parli is in a 2.5 gallon Asiascape/Thai themed tank. I thought it was a good place to start since his ancestors are from Thailand. He has a Thai watergarden backdrop, a little bridge, and two plants. When we move back to college in August, I am switching him to black gravel and maybe plants that are actually native to Thailand. I bought the aqua gravel originally because I thought it would bring out the teal in his body really nicely. I also think a little Bhudda statue would be precious in there. I really like to keep Bhuddas around the house, and I bet Parli would like one of his own!










Show off your themed tanks!


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

could you post the harry potter stuff in a link?


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, and I have an asian-zen theme in my betta tank, see avatar


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

My Japanese garden themed tank... yeah, the white "river" didn't last long, but it was a nice thought. LOL









My Roman Ruins themed tank... not too much in the way of ornaments, but Kai loves it all the same.









Still thinking of a theme for my soon-to-be-set-up 10g sorority. :-D


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

10 gallon with a different theme for each section:


----------



## Susukihotaru (Apr 4, 2013)

This is my 6.6 gallon before I added some plants and rearranged things. (The algae is bad on the left side of the tank.)

This is it now, with Arata on the left and a little unnamed guy on the right. (Sorry about the glares.)


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

These are the coolest tanks ever! Thanks for sharing! 

And for those who are curious, the Harry Potter-esque tank stuff can be found here:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=hydro+magic+world

I think if you added some generic dragons and castles in there, it would look awesome!


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Got some new decor. 
10gal, 1 male betta, 3 african dwarf frogs  

I saw somebody with the same grass-ornament as I have, though theirs was floating...Is that was it was meant to do? lol


----------



## ellewar (Jun 11, 2013)

My tank is colorful, pink, purple, blue, and light pink. I am going for a beach theme.


----------



## Susukihotaru (Apr 4, 2013)

Sylerwin said:


> Got some new decor.
> 10gal, 1 male betta, 3 african dwarf frogs
> 
> I saw somebody with the same grass-ornament as I have, though theirs was floating...Is that was it was meant to do? lol


I think it's actually meant to be planted, but I wanted to get a floating plant for my bettas to sleep in. Nice tank, by the way.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

This is my 29g Princess betta sorority.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgous! Thanks for sharing, Peachii.


----------

